# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Avatar problems?

## bucks_243

I read the last post about not being able to post my pic unless it's added to my avatar. I've looked all over my account info and can't find where to add my avatar pic. There is a photo ablum section and that's confusing to me as well. Help would be appreicated.

----------


## stevey_6t9

avatar was a great movie

----------

